# Hilfe - RS232-Schnittstelle defekt??



## Bär1971

Hallo mal an die Runde,

ich habe ein "kleines" Sorgenkind. An meinem Siemens-Field-PG mit echter RS232-Schnittstelle funktioniert Diese wohl nicht mehr.

Einstellungen in der Systemsteuerung bezüglich Com1 IRQ DMA etc. passen alle. Die Schnittstelle wird auch nicht als gestört angezeigt. Terminal-Programme können die Schnittstelle initiieren und zeigen bei der Verwendung alles so an, als würde es funktionieren.
Nur - es wird real (am Stecker) nichts gesendet und auch nichts empfangen.

Also alle Kabel geprüft:
- RS232/RJ45-Umsetzer an SEM-Regler: kein Zugriff
- USB/RJ45-Umsetzer an SEM-Regler: Zugriff
- RS232 an Drucker: kein Zugriff
- RS232 an CP340: kein Zugriff
- Drucker an CP340: Zugriff
- USB/RS232-Umsetzer an Drucker: Zugriff
- USB/RS232-Umsetzer an CP340: Zugriff

Daraus entnehme ich demnach, Kabel, Einstellungen und angeschlossene Geräte sind in Ordnung. (Die Kabel haben bisher auch schon alle funktioniert, daher ist es unwahrscheinlich, das alle Kabel gleichzeitig kaputt gehen.)

So, nun die Frage an die Fachleute da mein Latein am Ende ist.
Bisher dachte ich das eine RS232-Schnittstelle eigentlich nicht kaputt gehen kann. Und schon gar nicht: heute funktioniert alles, beim nächsten Projekt geht nix mehr. Also es war kein Fehler auf der Leitung oder Ähnliches das man sagen könnte es gab einen Kurzschluss etc.

Wo kann ich demnach noch suchen? Ich möchte schon, das die Schnittstelle wieder Ihren Dienst verrichtet...

Gruß Bär


----------



## Larry Laffer

Hallo Bär,
natürlich kann eine serielle Schnittstelle auch kaputt gehen - warum denn nicht ...?

Die einfachste Form, die mir so einfällt, um eine Schnittstelle zu testen wäre :
Du schließt einen serielle Drucker daran an, siehst nach, wie bei dem Drucker die Schnittstellen-Konfiguration eingestellt ist (also z.B. 9600,N,8,1) und übergibst diese via Mode-Befehl in der Eingabe-Aufforderung an deine Schnittstelle. Nun überträgst du einfach eine (kleine) Nur-Text-Datei via COPY meineDatei.txt COM1. Ist die Schnittstelle OK, dann würde der Drucker das drucken ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## argv_user

Ich würde zuerst eine extrene Brücke von TxD nach RxD bauen, 
dann ein Terminalprogramm starten und schauen, ob die eingetippten
Zeichen zurückkommen;
zuvor die ECHO-Funktion des Terminalprogrammes abschalten.


----------



## Bär1971

hm, werd ich mal am Montag probieren, versprech mir aber nicht viel von. Wie gesagt, die Geräte werden mit den selben Kabeln nur über einen USB/RS232-Adapter angesprochen, direkt an der RS232-Schnittstelle nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, wie ein Field-PG aufgebaut ist, bei meinem PG 740 war die echte RS232-Schnittstelle COM1 nicht eine solche, sondern mit umgekehrtem Stecker eine TTY/V24-Kombischnittstelle. Und falls das Field-PG noch immer über eine solche verfügt und zusätzlich noch eine COM2 haben sollte (so wie das 740er damals), so ist COM2 die echte RS232-Schnittstelle.


----------



## thomass5

Hallo,
hast Du seit dem letzten Einsatz irgendwelche Software oder Updates installiert?
Thomas


----------



## PN/DP

*Loopback Test*

Gaaanz früher habe ich serielle Schnittstellen mit einem Loopback-Connector und Norton CheckIt unter MS-DOS überprüft.
Für Windows kenne ich jetzt kein Testprogramm, aber google mal nach RS232 Loopback

Hier ist beschrieben, wie man mit Windows Hyperterminal einen Loopback Test macht:
How to Do a Serial Loopback Test

Harald


----------



## Bär1971

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, wie ein Field-PG aufgebaut ist, bei meinem PG 740 war die echte RS232-Schnittstelle COM1 nicht eine solche, sondern mit umgekehrtem Stecker eine TTY/V24-Kombischnittstelle. Und falls das Field-PG noch immer über eine solche verfügt und zusätzlich noch eine COM2 haben sollte (so wie das 740er damals), so ist COM2 die echte RS232-Schnittstelle.



Die aktive TTY/V24-Schnittstelle ist doch nur zur Anbindung an die SPS über MPI gewesen? Am Field-PG ist eine eigene MPI-Schnittstelle integriert.

Am Field-PG ist "nur" eine COM1 und eine LPT1.
(Klar, auch  MPI, USB, Netzwerk...)
Die RS232 (COM1) ist eine 25-pol-Steckverbindung, welche mit einem mitgelieferten Mini-Adapter auf 9-pol. reduziert wird. (Warum auch immer so und nicht gleich 9-pol.)

Software ist seit dem letzten Funktionieren keine installiert worden.


----------



## thomass5

Die aktive TTY war/ist für die S5. 
Der Adapter ist da, um gleich mit einem "original" S5-Kabel an die S5 zu kommen. Die Ser. auf dem Adapter war glaube ich die Com2. Ich hatte schon mal jemanden, der hat das Kabel falschherum in den Adapter gesteckt(das geht schon), und dann auch keine Verbindung.
Nicht mal ein Windows-Update installiert?

Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Die RS232 (COM1) ist eine 25-pol-Steckverbindung, welche mit einem mitgelieferten Mini-Adapter auf 9-pol. reduziert wird. (Warum auch immer so und nicht gleich 9-pol.)


Weil Field-PG nicht gleich Field-PG. Da gibt es bestimmt zehn Varianten !!!
Und wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil Dein 25-poliger RS232-Anschluss physikalisch genauso aussieht, wie ein LPT-Anschluss. Und man vor Urzeiten mal die S5 mit sowas, was wie eine Druckerschnittstelle aussieht, programmiert hat. Jetzt schau bitte nochmal genau Hin! nicht dass Dein Mini-Adapter auf der Druckerschnittstelle steckt :?


----------



## Perfektionist

thomass5 schrieb:


> Die Ser. auf dem Adapter war glaube ich die Com2.


Ah, teilen sich neuerdings COM1 (TTY) und COM2 (V24) die Kombischnittstelle? Beim PG740 war COM1 auf der Kombischnittstelle in beiderlei Physik und COM2 extra auf einem 9-poligen Stecker.



thomass5 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal jemanden, der hat das Kabel falschherum in den Adapter gesteckt


Das hab ich auch schonmal geschafft. Wenn in dem 25-poligen Stecker nur wenige Pins bestückt sind, dann ist der nicht mehr verdrehsicher, besonders, wenn er schon etwas gebraucht wurde.


----------



## thomass5

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ah, teilen sich neuerdings COM1 (TTY) und COM2 (V24) die Kombischnittstelle? Beim PG740 war COM1 auf der Kombischnittstelle in beiderlei Physik und COM2 extra auf einem 9-poligen Stecker.



Wie ich schon schrieb: Ich weis es nicht genau. Nachschauen kann ich erst in ner guten Woche. Oder ich such mir mal das Handbuch, wenn Bärle mal den genauen Typ postet.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schonmal geschafft. Wenn in dem 25-poligen Stecker nur  wenige Pins bestückt sind, dann ist der nicht mehr verdrehsicher,  besonders, wenn er schon etwas gebraucht wurde.



Ich meinte den 9Poligen. da war dann auch ein Pin in dem Adapter verdrückt.

Thomas

Thomas


----------



## Bär1971

Ok, also Kontaktstifte am Adapter sind in Ordnung. Die Kabel ja auch, sonst würden sie ja nicht über die USB-Adapter funktionieren. 
Der COM-Miniadapter steckt auch auf der COM und nicht auf der LPT. Verwechseln geht nicht, eins ist ne Buchse eins ein Stecker.
Das PG ist ein Field-PG M2, gekauft im Oktober 2009.
Genauen Typ kann ich morgen Abend hier einstellen.


----------



## HaDi

Also, das Field-PG M2 hat nur eine COM-Schnittstelle (hinten rechts, wenn man vor dem Gerät sitzt), diese kann sowohl TTY als auch RS232 wie bei älteren PGs (z.B. PG710/PG720/PG730/PG740/PG750/PG770/PowerPG...) und ist als 25pol. Buchse ausgeführt, die RS232-PIN-Belegung ist kompatibel zum PC, dieser hatte aber, als es das noch gab, keine Buchse sondern Stifte/Stecker.
Ein Verwechseln mit der LPT-Schnittstelle ist also durchaus möglich und machbar.
Der Adapter dient nur dazu, Kabel, die für eine 9polige RS232 angefertigt wurden direkt verwenden zu können.
Wenn du also deine Tests mit der richtigen Schnitstelle gemacht hast und du ausschließen kannst, dass die Schnittstelle durch irgendeine Software belegt/blockiert ist, dann wird sie wohl kaputt sein.
Geht denn TTY (z.B. an einer S5) auch nicht?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Perfektionist

dort gibts ein M2-Handbuch, wo auf Seite 84 eine Kombi-Schnittstelle beschrieben ist, wobei beide Physiken der COM1 zugeordnet sind. Wohlgemerkt aber als 25-polige BUCHSE! Und dort ist der Adapter zu finden, der wohlgemerkt einen 25-poligen Stecker trägt. Was ich nun nicht weiß und auch nicht auf die Schelle rausbekommen habe, ist, ob es ein M2 ohne S5 gab/gibt. Dann könnte ein (im Jahre 2008 eigentlich unüblicher, aber wegen S5 als Buchse vorgesehener) 25-poliger Stecker am PG montiert sein. (und während ich da dutzendweis Links raussuche ist der Hans-Dieter (oder wie auch immer er heissen möge  ) bereits fertig mit posten  )


----------



## Perfektionist

*endlich gefunden ...*

hier ist keine Rede davon, dass es beim M2 jemals was anderes als eine COM1-Kombischnittstelle mit 25-poliger Buchse gab.


----------



## Question_mark

*TTY bleibt uns bei den PGs erhalten*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> dass es beim M2 jemals was anderes als eine COM1-Kombischnittstelle mit 25-poliger Buchse gab.



Oder auch anders gesagt : seit dem PG 685 gibt es an jedem Siemens PG einen 25-poligen COM1 Anschluß. Dieser beinhaltet einen TTY (20mA Current loop) und einen RS232 (V24) Anschluß. Einige PGs haben (PG740, 750 usw.) einen 9-poligen COM2 Anschluß, der eben nur RS232 (aka V24) kann.

Einige neuere PGs (Power PG, Field PG) haben zwar keine COM2 Schnittstelle mehr (man kann das aber teilweise nachrüsten), aber grundsätzlich ist bei allen PGs das COM1 Interface (also mit TTY und V24) aus Gründen der Kompatibilität zur STEP5 Software von Siemens vorhanden.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Bär1971

Danke mal fürs Suchen. Nun haben wir die Hardware ermittelt.

Wie kann ich nun weitersuchen was mit der com los ist? 
Wie kann ich feststellen, ob wie oben genannt, ein Programm die Schnittstelle blockiert?


----------



## thomass5

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich feststellen, ob wie oben genannt, ein Programm die Schnittstelle blockiert?



nimm mal ne leere Festplatte installier Windows und ein Prog Deiner Wahl für ein Feldgerät um damit mal zu Testen ob die Programmierung wieder klappt.

oder wie schon geschrieben wurde mit nem Loopback mal testen.

Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich feststellen, ob wie oben genannt, ein Programm die Schnittstelle blockiert?


Protool bricht einen RS232-Transfer mit entsprechender Fehlermeldung "Schnittstelle nicht verfügbar" ab, wenn die Schnittstelle von einem anderen Programm (z.B. diesem Kommunikationstreiber von Rockwell/Allen-Bradley) belegt ist.

@QM: das M3 gibt es ohne S5, also ohne EPROM und ohne TTY.
https://www.automation.siemens.com/...trie-notebook/field-pg-m3/Seiten/Default.aspx


> nur bei Premium S5 Variante
> S5 online interface, S5 EPROM programmer


----------



## Bär1971

wenn ich alles richtig gemacht habe, funktioniert das loopback nicht. Ich habe Pin 2 mit Pin 3 (Rx mit Tx) an einem Stecker gebrückt. Diese eine Brücke müsste doch reichen, oder? Terminalprog motzt nicht, initiiert die Schnittstelle, sendet, empfängt aber nix.

Ach ja, und ich habe immer nur ein Programm offen welches kommunizieren könnte. Also einschalten, hochlaufen lassen, Terminalprog starten und versuchen... 
ProTool habe ich nicht installiert.


----------



## Bär1971

Hallo an alle,

mal vielen Dank Euch Allen fürs mitüberlegen.
Der Support von Siemens hatte auch nur noch den Rat das PG ans Repair-Center zu schicken.

Aber: ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich habs gelöst!!!
Ich hab die COM-Schnittstelle aus der Systemsteuerung gelöscht. Nach dem neu hochbooten wurde sie von Windows neu installiert. Die gesamten Einstellungen sind wie vorher, aber die Schnittstelle tut wieder.
(Und heute kam das Paket mit dem neu bestellten USB-Adapter an *grins*)
Naja, wer weiß wie lang es funktioniert, dann kann ich den Adapter wieder aus dem Schrank holen....


----------

